# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Campaña de la siega del arroz

## suer

Hola,

Finalizado un tórrido verano, en el Delta, llega la hora de la siega y por turnos se van segando los diferentes arrozales. Os dejo unas fotos con algunos campos segados y otros por segar.






En estos días, las diferentes poblaciones del Delta celebran su fiesta de la siega en las que se rememora los tiempos en que esta tarea se hacía a mano. Un par de imágenes de arroz a punto de ser segado a mano y otras imágenes de arroz acabado de segar.







Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (14-oct-2016),HUESITO (15-oct-2016),perdiguera (14-oct-2016),willi (16-oct-2016)

----------


## ninosa

Los productores valencianos de arroz perderán 7 millones anuales con el recorte medio del 25% en las ayudas de la futura PAC.

----------

